# Bug juice



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Anyone have any experience with Watkins bug spray? I'm told it's better than off. Personally I like cutter better than off. I just wondered if there were any watkins fans with opinions?


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

I've never used Watkins but the ingredient that repels insects is DEET. I've seen a few Watkins products, like the lotion, that are 28% DEET. That is plenty to be highly effective. Repellents are available from about 5% DEET to 100% (Jungle Juice). I like REPEL sprays that I've used, which are 40% DEET.

The effects of DEET are not entirely understood. Some studies indicate that it should be used more sparingly on children or pregnant women, but others say it has no harmful effects. It's probably a good general practice to take a few types along if you have kids, and to apply lower DEET content repellents to them (as long as they are effective).


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I hear that getting a small spray bottle filled with Listerine does a better job than the real bug spray. Try it out.

I never use that kind of stuff. Mosquitoes rarely mess with me.

The conspiracy theorist that lives in the darkest corners of my brain tells me not to trust the big push to use DEET...or sunscreen. Yeah, I'm nuts...whatever. :mrgreen:


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

Sunscreen? People use that? :| 

I always were repelent if not i have an alergic reaction to those satanic awful blood sucking creatures my bites look like grapefruit


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

LOAH said:


> ......
> I never use that kind of stuff. Mosquitoes rarely mess with me.
> ...... :mrgreen:


Do you eat a lot of Garlick?


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Deet or for your cloths Permathrin. Big horse flys this weekend and the Permathrin kept them off me and my dog.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

The Naturalist said:


> LOAH said:
> 
> 
> > ......
> ...


Not really. I suppose I get enough on Mondays when I eat Peruvian at my M-I-L's.

I used to eat more.

If I could just find a way to keep the spiders off of me. I've been bitten quite a few times this year by the spiders. I'm pretty sure one of those times was a toxic one, since the bite swelled quite large and I was extremely drained of energy for a couple of days.

The only place I ever had a really hard time with the mosquitoes was deep in the woods outside of Dillon, MT. Huge mosquitoes with no manners. :lol:

I was surrounded by veegans and had to survive off of lentels and granola that week. :wink: Maybe that had something to do with it. ??

I've noticed that they tend to show some respect around a campfire though. I don't really have any trouble when there's a roaring fire.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey LOAH, a little follow up from your reference to spider bites. From what I've read, almost all spiders are venomous, but supposedly the venom isn't always injected when they bite. For most species of spiders their venom is so weak that to a human the symptoms of the venom are rarely felt. 
I don't know if you have heard of the Brown Recluse Spider, but those are one of the few species of spiders found in this country that you really don't want to mess with. Type "Brown Recluse Spider bite" into google images and you'll see what I'm talking about. Some pretty disturbing stuff. I'm not sure if those are found in Utah though. Black Widows can be pretty bad too but as long as you receive treatment for the bite, I don't think you are in very serious danger.
Here's what wikipedia has to say about spider bites. Pretty interesting stuff:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spider_bit ... cant_venom


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Hobo spiders and black widow are the spiders I worry about in Utah . On bug spray , I worked out by the Great Salt Lake and Cutters was what I preferred to use .


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Treatment?

That was weeks ago.

I was tired for a couple of days and that's it. Based on what I've heard from someone who was bitten by a BW, it sounds like my symptoms resemble a bit from one of them.

They have to bite you a few times to do any real damage.

A hobo spider would have left a much more noticeable bite, especially untreated.

Sorry to throw the topic again.

Hells, didn't you suggest a co2 deterrent using dry ice or something?


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Treatment?
> 
> That was weeks ago.
> 
> ...


Yeah you are probably right. I guess I've spent too much time around people who are paranoid of Black Widows. I've grown up thinking they are very dangerous, but from what I've read online I guess their bites usually aren't too serious. I'm sure a young child would be much more effected by just one bite.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Spider bites can be bad for some.

[attachment=0:1lbd2fsr]spi.jpg[/attachment:1lbd2fsr]


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Nueces said:


> Spider bites can be bad for some.
> 
> [attachment=0:19fe8x6d]spi.jpg[/attachment:19fe8x6d]


Yep...pretty sure that's from a Brown Recluse. Those things can be nasty.


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

From what I been told is if you use dry ice , you need to place it away from you so the skeeters go to it rather than you . I have never tried it . but I guess they are attracted to carbon dioxide .


----------

